# Is your hedgehog wobbly? Not active? Cold?



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

viewtopic.php?f=33&t=41

I know this is a sticky, but now that it's winter in most places and cold, there's been a LOT of posts lately with hedgehogs having hibernation attempts and owners not having proper heating. This sticky isn't in the main health section anymore, but in the subsection, where I'm afraid it's not as easy to find for newer people on the forum. Given how important heating is and how dangerous hibernation attempts can be, and how wrong most heating/temperature information for hedgehogs is on the internet, I felt that this needed to be brought back up for people to look up.

If you're having troubles finding a good heating option for you and your hedgehog, take a look at this thread of heating options: viewtopic.php?f=8&t=4579 If in doubt, please ask for further advice on which option would be best in your specific situation. Be very, very careful in assuming that your hedgehog doesn't need heat, just because they haven't so far. If you've only had your hedgehog for less than a year, perhaps it's been warm enough that you've never had issues yet. Hedgehogs can also get more sensitive to temperatures as they get older, as shown by my hedgehog Lily. When I first got her, she did fine at a temperature of 74 degrees. Now, at 3.5 years old, she needs a temperature around 78-81 degrees, along with a heating pad under her igloo. Please get informed about heating before you risk your hedgehog's health!


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

Thanks for posting this, i hadnt seen it before


----------



## pearlthehedgie (Feb 15, 2011)

Thanks for the good reminder. Heat is so important. Pearl hasn't been as active lately but her cage temp and light schedule have remained the same. (about 77 degrees and 13 hrs of light daily). I think tonight we will try turning off the night light completely and see if that makes a difference. It hasn't bothered her before but I wonder if it has started to? It is in the bathroom just off the bedroom so doesn't give off a ton of light but it would be nice if she'd come out and wheel more. :? We shall see.


----------

